# Summer's Journey To Being Mine



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

^^This is Summer, the day I got her after I got home from buying her. Here, I will tell you her story, and give updates on her every day.

July 1st, 2014
Jus a normal day at PetSmart, right? I was jus going in with my parents to get cat food and aquarium salt for my boy Leo. I looked at the bettas, and saw a little female baby betta. The cutest thing ever, but I was saving my money up for a bigger tank for Leo. While we were getting the aquarium salt for Leo, I heard a 5 year old-ish boy say "Oh my god 'it's' so adorable and tiny' to his mom, who said, " No, you are not getting that fish. Bettas are mean and nasty stupid fish". So, the little boy starts walking with his mom, the fish in his hand, turning her cup over and over every five minutes. I told my parents I was going to the restroom, but I only said that because I was going to follow that kid and his mom to get te fish away from him. Finally, he saw that dogs were up for adoption in the back near the dog food. He slammed the betta down on dog food bags. So, naturally, I ran over and picked her up. Because of the kid dumping her over and over, she had only enough water to swim around in, but not a full cup like the water usually is. I ran over and got betta water, got my money out, paid for the betta an the betta water, poured the betta water in the cup and carriered her over to my parents, who were just getting back with the cat food. They said "oh no, not another betta that you paid for", only because I didn't have a tank for her, but I put her in a gallon bowl with a silk plant out of Leo's tank. He had an extra. The betta later became Summer, as picked by my friend between the names Paris, Sydney, Autumn and Summer.

July 2nd, 2014
This day, I went to Walmart and got Summer a one gallon tank, until I can get hr a bigger one. Ever since, she has been living happily in that tank.


All the way to today, August 9th, 2014
Summer is still doing perfectly fine. She has seemed to forget about that dreadful day.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww, poor sweetie. Good thing you picked her up!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

She is a cutie! poor girl is lucky you found her!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ugh, parent fail. I'm glad you were able to take her.


----------

